# Albino Cory Cats with Red Cherry Shrimp?



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Joetee said:


> Are Albino Cory Cats ok with Red Cherry Shrimp? I just added about 15 baby shrimp and I can only find a few of the larger ones. Or do the smaller babies hide real good for a few days?
> Thank you
> Joe


I honestly wouldn't trust any kind of fish, especially with baby shrimps. Maybe if it was a planted tank with a lot of hiding places like moss, just maybe then. Any fish that has a mouth large enough to eat a baby shrimp (which is like, most!) can and may eat them even if they are considered community type. If those cherry reds are your first cherries, I would keep them seperately by themselves until they at least start reproducing and you have enough to start experimenting with (evil as that might sound).

Shrimps, especially babies, are very good hiders and they're pretty good at escaping/dodging predators but its also base on luck. My advice was given.

Good luck :icon_cool I'm off to work.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Natty. I'll have to take them out for now until I know for sure.
Joe


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I had some cory cats with my RCS and nothing was wrong at all except feeding time they would come join and ruin the shrimp ball that shrimps form when they eat. They never chased or harassed my shrimp and I kept them in their with shrimps for 4-5 months. I finally took them out because I wanted a shrimp only tank. Hope that helps. Just make sure they have a sponge filter so the shrimplets will be safe and graze on that instead of the gravel or something where the cory swims frantically and harm one. Good Luck!


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks phanizzle,

Seems the cory's arn't to interested in the shrimplets after all. I tried to catch them but didn't want to tear up all the plants doing so, so I waited and watched.

The funny thing is, it's nearly impossible to find the shrimplets due to all my plants. I know there is somewhere around 10 to 15 shrimplets in there but can only see sometimes 1 or 2 of the larger ones.

It's a well planted 29 gallon tank. It houses four 1 inch or less Otto's, a small 3 to 4 inch Rubber Lipped Pleco, a few Nerite Snails, a few newly born fry, and three 3/4 inch Bristle Nose Pleco's. Lots and Lots of plants and some algae. 

I tied a piece of panty hose over my filter inlet for now until I can get a sponge filter for it.

I dose the E.I. method but base my dose rate on 10ppm KNO3, 10ppm K2S04, and 1ppm KH2P04. .5ppm CSM+B with an extra 1/32 tsp FE. 5 mil Excel daily. My measurements for my dosing are from Quenton's Nutri-Calc calculator, [email protected]

Does anybody see anything wrong with my setup for Red Cherry Shrimp?

Thank you
Joe


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

The chances are probably low, but there have been reports of corry cats hunting baby shrimp.

Once thy learn how good they taste its all downhill.

The chances are you won't have many problems, at least noticeable ones.

-Andrew


----------

